# [XFCE4] No apaga (abierto)

## pcmaster

Hola,

Desde hace poco, tras una actualización, al intentar apagar el PC desde XFCE4 simplemente sale de las X, vuelve al modo texto pero no apaga.

He probado lo que dice en https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-884230-highlight-xfce.html sin resultado.

¿Os ha pasado algo similar? ¿Alguna idea?

----------

## i92guboj

Algún error en consola o en .xsession-errors?

Puedes pegar la salida del comando "ck-list-sessions"?

Asumo que tienes el soporte para policykit y consolekit activo en todos los paquetes involucrados y que consolekit está cargado.

----------

## pcmaster

No he visto nada sospechoso ni en /var/log/xdm.log ni en /var/log/slim.log, ni en el dmesg

No localizo ningún archivo .xsession-errors ni en /var/log ni en ~/.

Añadiendo policykit y consolekit a las USE en /etc/make.conf, y haciendo después un emerge -DuvaN world, no actualiza ni reinstala ningún paquete.

----------

## i92guboj

No me cuentas si /etc/init.d/consolekit está cargado, si es el caso entonces puedes probar a echarle un vistazo a las USE flags de xfce4-session. Tiene USEs para consolekit, policykit y udev. Probablemente necesites todas esas activas. Aparte de eso, quizás sea interesante usar otro DM alternativo (gdm, kdm, slim, etc.) para ver si funciona.

----------

## pcmaster

```
# /etc/init.d/consolekit status

 * status: started

# /etc/init.d/udev status

 * status: started

```

No existe el archivo /etc/init.d/policykit

xfce4-session estaba compilado con esas 3 USE, lo recompilaré a ver qué pasa. El gestor por defecto es slim, que se carga con /etc/init.d/xdm

```

# emerge -av xfce4-session

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] xfce-base/xfce4-session-4.8.1  USE="consolekit policykit udev -debug -gnome -gnome-keyring" XFCE_PLUGINS="logout" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 
```

----------

## i92guboj

Puedes pegar la salida de ck-list-sessions?

----------

## pcmaster

Aquí está:

```
$ ck-list-sessions

Session2:

   unix-user = '1000'

   realname = '(null)'

   seat = 'Seat1'

   session-type = ''

   active = TRUE

   x11-display = ':0.0'

   x11-display-device = '/dev/tty7'

   display-device = ''

   remote-host-name = ''

   is-local = TRUE

   on-since = '2011-07-04T13:48:45.857241Z'

   login-session-id = '1'

Session1:

   unix-user = '1000'

   realname = '(null)'

   seat = 'Seat2'

   session-type = ''

   active = FALSE

   x11-display = ':0.0'

   x11-display-device = ''

   display-device = ''

   remote-host-name = ''

   is-local = TRUE

   on-since = '2011-07-04T13:48:45.621270Z'

   login-session-id = '1'

```

En una ventana de terminal en las X

----------

## i92guboj

Todo parece correcto. Dan X o XFCE algún fallo al cerrarse si arrancas desde consola manualmente con startx?

----------

## pcmaster

Hola de nuevo.

Puesto que al intentar apagar sale de las X, y vuelve a consola, lo primero que he intentado es iniciar sesión en modo texto, y entonces lanzar las X con startx, tras hacer un /etc/init.d/xdm stop (slim ya no funcionaba, pero /etc/init.d/xdm status decía started).

Al lanzar las X con startx, lo he hecho con un

$ startx > error 2> error

para que se guarden los mensajes de error. Al salir de la sesión observo que sólo existen 3 opciones: salir, Reiniciar y Apagar, de la que sólo está activa la de salir, mientras que con el login gráfico hay 5: esas 3 y además las de suspender e hibernar (estas dos últimas nunca han funcionado correctamente, aunque ahora lo he hecho y la de suspender parece funcionar, pero no puedo salir del modo suspendido al estar teclado y ratón desactivados, y el interruptor no parece hacer nada diferente de apagar, y la opción de hibernar directamente apaga.

Tras cerrar las X, en el archivo error hay:

 *Quote:*   

> xauth:  file /home/paco/.serverauth.3066 does not exist
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.10.2
> 
> Release Date: 2011-05-28
> ...

 

----------

## imefisto

Hola gentes. Tengo la misma situación: XFCE no efectúa el shutdown y me deja en la consola.

Esto empezó a suceder tras el último emerge -uDvN world que efectué.

el backtrace es bastante similar al que ya pegaron más arriba, sin embargo lo copio porque tiene algunas diferencias:

```

...

[    29.059] (II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   72.30  1366 1414 1446 1526  768 771 776 790 -hsync -vsync (47.4 kHz)

[   292.672] Warning: LookupWindow()/SecurityLookupWindow() are deprecated.  Please convert your driver/module to use dixLookupWindow().

[ 18868.700] 

Backtrace:

[ 18868.952] 0: /usr/bin/X (xorg_backtrace+0x28) [0x4a00c8]

[ 18868.952] 1: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x62c99) [0x462c99]

[ 18868.952] 2: /lib64/libpthread.so.0 (0x7f8d8ea63000+0xf2f0) [0x7f8d8ea722f0]

[ 18868.952] 3: /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/glesx.so (0x7f8d88c76000+0x5d8e8) [0x7f8d88cd38e8]

[ 18868.952] 4: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0xa31b3) [0x4a31b3]

[ 18868.952] 5: /usr/bin/X (ChangeWindowAttributes+0x2dd) [0x4572fd]

[ 18868.952] 6: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x2e444) [0x42e444]

[ 18868.952] 7: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x30979) [0x430979]

[ 18868.952] 8: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x24a5a) [0x424a5a]

[ 18868.952] 9: /lib64/libc.so.6 (__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7f8d8d9dbd1d]

[ 18868.952] 10: /usr/bin/X (0x400000+0x245f9) [0x4245f9]

[ 18868.952] Segmentation fault at address (nil)

[ 18868.952] 

Fatal server error:

[ 18868.952] Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting

[ 18868.952] 

[ 18868.952] 

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

[ 18868.952] Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

[ 18868.952] 

...

```

Si puedo aportar alguna prueba o archivo de error o configuración, avisen y lo pegaré. Estuve googleando un poco y veo que el segfault aparece en varias situaciones, aunque la descripta en este post es la más parecida al que me aparece a mi.

Seguiré mirando por ahí, si encuentro algo, vengo y lo pego.

Saludos!

ps: muy bueno el foro, lo leo siempre, pero nunca me había registrado.

----------

## imefisto

Por si alguno no lo vio, en unos posts escritos en inglés encontraron un workaround para este problema.

Algunos optaron por actualizar xfdesktop a la versión 4.8.2 y con eso se soluciona el problema del apagado. Sin embargo esto trae un nuevo problema: xfdesktop, en esa versión tiene un bug que afecta la transparencia (o pseudo transparencia según dicen).

Hasta aquí, la elección es: o rompo el shutdown o rompo la transparencia.

La otra opción (la que parece más completa) es hacer downgrade de xorg-server a 1.9.5 ya que el problema se presenta en la versión 1.10.3.

Los que opten por el downgrade, al finalizar éste, deberán efectuar:

```

emerge $(qlist -IC x11-drivers)

```

y enmascarar al xorg-server-1.10.3

Yo optaré por hacer el shutdown desde una consola hasta que se arregle.

Saludos!

----------

## pcmaster

Yo tengo instalado xorg-server-1.10.2.

----------

